# Tracksaw reiview



## griffin13 (Jun 16, 2008)

has anybody seen a good thorough review of the Dewalt Tracksaw? I am curious if it is getting alot of feedback or not.

Thanks


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

At the end of all I have seen they tell you to quit being a fool and get yourself the Festool.


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

Did you watch the Wood Whisperer's review?


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

After seeing and cutting with both the Dewalt tracksaw and the Festool Plunge cut saw, I don't think Dewalt stands a chance...:thumbdown:


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

BobbyfromHouston said:


> Did you watch the Wood Whisperer's review?


Do you have a link?


----------



## Charles M (Dec 10, 2007)

Jason W said:


> Do you have a link?


Here you go:

http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=wood+whisperer+tracksaw


----------

